# Gibts doch nicht !!!



## EW (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Hab mir kürzlich Alien:Isolation gegönnt und gleich von den Discs installiert.
Verlief alles problemlos, bis auf die Tatsache dass nach abgeschlossener Installation noch 16,4 GB Download ausständig wären...
Schön und gut, könnten ja die DLCs sein die ich mir noch nachträglich im Steam Store gekauft habe.
Hab den Rechner das Wochenende durchlaufen lassen, 14 GB gedownloaded... und heute geht's wieder los bei 137 MB ...?
Keine Ahnung wo die Daten hingeraten sind...

Hat von Euch jemand eine Erklärung ?


----------



## Hawkins (9. Dezember 2014)

Musst du wieder alles downloaden? Gestern gab es nen Patch für das Game, weis leider nicht mehr wie groß der war.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich nutze die Discs eh nicht mehr - da kommt es viel zu oft vor, dass sowieso noch ein paar GB gezogen werden müssen - dann lass ich lieber gleich alles runterladen statt erst DVD und dann Download, zumal eine DVD in MB/s gemessen auch nicht grad soo schnell läuft  


Speziell zu Deinem Fall kann ich aber nix sagen, außer dass vlt erneut ein Patch draußen ist, wie EW sagt.


----------



## EW (9. Dezember 2014)

Von einem Patch weiss ich nichts, auch auf Steam scheint keiner auf.
leider muss ich wieder alles downloaden...dauert bei mir immer ewig.
Von den 16.4 GB hatte ich 14.1 schon gezogen, heute ist nix mehr da von den 14.1...
 Ärgerlich...
Kann es sein dass die Daten einfach so gelöscht werden ? An der Festplatte kanns nicht liegen, die ist 2 Wochen alt...


----------



## Chemenu (9. Dezember 2014)

Die beiden letzten Patches für Alien Isolation waren gerade mal ca 12 MB groß, daran kann es also nicht liegen. 
Und normalerweise kann man auch problemlos von Disc installieren und die Updates nachladen lassen, ohne dass wieder alle Spieldaten runtergeladen werden.
Wenn das passiert ist irgendwas schief gelaufen. Hast Du evtl. die Spracheinstellung in Steam geändert? Oder das Spiel von Disc Englisch installiert und den Steam Client auf Deutsch eingestellt?
Weil dann würde Steam die deutschen Spieldaten nachladen...


----------



## EW (9. Dezember 2014)

Spracheinstellungen sind identisch, hab extra drauf achtgegeben.
Hab jetzt n bisschen rumexperimentiert: wenn ich während des Downloads unter Spieleigenschaften die DLCs "Weg-klicke", also sie sollen nicht runtergeladen werden,
sind alle Daten weg !!! Der Download startet von vorne !!!
Bin mir aber sicher, dass ich gestern nichts geändert habe, nur PC runtergefahren und das wars.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2014)

Wieso klickst Du denn die Inhalte weg? ^^  Es kann gut sein, dass für die Download-Inhalte eine komplett eigene/andere Version nötig ist und es daher neu lädt, wenn Du da was änderst.


----------



## EW (9. Dezember 2014)

Habs ja erst vor kurzem ausprobiert als der Download von vorne losging.
Gestern hab ich alles gelassen so wie es war.
Deshalb wundert es mich dass die Daten plötzlich weg sind.
Kann mich erinnern dass mir ähnliches schon früher passiert ist, aber da fehlten immer "nur" 2-3 GB,
diesmal sind aber über 14 GB verschwunden...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Kann es sein, dass Deine Festplatte vielleicht nicht mehr okay ist? ^^


----------



## EW (10. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt, die Festplatte ist 2 Wochen !!! alt, da müsste es schon mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn die Platte jetzt schon defekt wäre...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Naja, es KANN vorkommen, sogar eher als dass eine Platte nach nem Jahr Fehler hat - vlt. check die mal mit HD Tune oder so, Errorscan intensiv. Wird aber ne ganze Weile dauern.

Hast Du denn sonst noch was am System geändert?


----------



## EW (10. Dezember 2014)

Geändert hab ich eigentlich nichts am System. Neue SSD verbaut,Windows installiert, Steam und halt die paar Games die ich hab, ansonsten gar nichts.
Ich versuch die ganze Sache nochmal runter zu laden, wenns diesmal glückt ist gut, und eventuell die Disk checken wie du sagtest.
Dankeschön nochmal, wenn jemandem noch was einfällt, bitteschön.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Hast Du denn nach der Win-Neuinstallation auch ALLE Treiber aktualisiert?


----------



## EW (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja, alle Treiber sind aktuell.
Hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Sind denn die eigentlichen Spieldaten dann wirklich weg? im Steam-Ordner bei Steamapps/Common sind die ganzen Ordner


----------



## EW (10. Dezember 2014)

Ein "Alien isolation"-Ordner existiert nicht, dafür aber sind im Ordner "downloading" 26,7 GB, und noch zahlreiche "patch"-Dateien, von den DLCs nehm ich mal an.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Also, den Download hast Du aber auch mal komplett durchlaufen lassen? Und vlt. ist ja auch ein Virenscanner oder so schuld? ^^  aber ansonsten sehr sehr seltsam


----------



## tapferertoaser (10. Dezember 2014)

Probier mal das, hat mir schon oft geholfen. 

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5357-FSQM-0382


----------



## EW (10. Dezember 2014)

Virenscanner hab ich zurzeit nur den Windows Defender ( ich weiss, n bisschen nachlässig von mir ). Den Download hab ich noch nicht komplett durchlaufen lassen, bei 14.1 GB von 16.4 GB hab ich Pause gedrückt, aus Steam ausgestiegen und den PC runtergefahren. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich den Download fortsetzen, aber von den 14.1 GB waren plötzlich nur mehr 137 MB übrig...
Ich lass den PC bis morgen durchlaufen, bis dahin sollten die 16.4 GB (laut Steam) geschafft sein. Wenns wieder nicht hinhauen sollte probier ich den Vorschlag von Tapferertoaser. Stutzig mach mich nur, wohin die damals downgeloadeten Daten geraten sind...


----------

